# Auburn Gold Country Rv Park



## OURv (Feb 20, 2017)

Friends,
In November we traveled to Auburn, Ca in the
historic California Gold Country in the foothills
of the Great Sierra Nevada mountains & stayed at
this very nice Rv park. We made a video to share.

[ame]https://youtu.be/9QGSrjdUkC4[/ame]

Mr & Mrs Ourv
San Francisco Bay Area of California
2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE
2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry

Visit us on [email protected]


----------

